# Which Two will be Cut from Team USA??



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

players still left on the roster:

Carmelo Anthony
Gilbert Arenas
Shane Battier
Chris Bosh
Bruce Bowen
Elton Brand
Kirk Hinrich
Dwight Howard
LeBron James
Antawn Jamison
Joe Johnson
Brad Miller
Chris Paul
Dwyane Wade

hmm i say bosh/bowen, miller/bowen, or jamison/bowen. bosh didnt really fit the international style of play cuz he's not a banging big man like team usa needs. too much chucking in the last game as well. and we want teams to adjust to our playing style of overpowering with athleticism so brad miller definitely doesnt fit in that category. bowen for the same reasons. we got a much more athletic and younger version of him in battier


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bowen because this is an ongoing thing that's going to last into 2008 and he'll be pretty old by then. Plus his offensive game is too much of a liability, and Shane Battier gives us pretty much everything that Bowen does, except Battier has some offensive game. 

Brad Miller for much of the same reason. I worry how his age will take him into 2008, and as of *right now*, Chris Bosh gives us everything Miller does (that gap will only get bigger with time), plus top tier athleticism. Bosh has the long range shot, and can run like a deer in the open court and finish. Miller has the long shot, but that's about it. Bosh is also heading up, and by 2008, him and Miller won't even be a comparison. 

Everyone else plays a pretty important role in my opinion. Those two are the very obvious choices in my mind. I can't imagine cutting Joe Johnson or Antawn Jamison in favor of one of those two.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> players still left on the roster:
> 
> Carmelo Anthony
> Gilbert Arenas
> ...


....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it should be bowen and Jaminson. Bowen due to his age and Battier being bascially the same player. Jaminson I dont feel will due very well in limited minutes whenever I see him play he seems to take a little while to get going like the game aganist PR where he bricked his first couple shots. I think Brad Miller would be better due to his shooting he just cam off the bench cold and knocked down so jumpers. The US is still gonna struggle shooting and I think he should be there in case they do stuggle. I dont see why everyone is so aganist Brad Miller on the team he isnt gonna play much and he can knock down a jumper porbably better than Jaminson and he is another 5 fouls if the bigs get in foul trouble.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing about cutting Miller is that leaves us thin up front, if we get an injury or foul trouble, we could be in a world of hurt up front.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bowen seems pretty obvious,but after that it gets pretty difficult.I personally would want to get rid of Miller,but in actual fact there are other players who are more redundant than him.I like what Hinrich gives this team,but really this team has much better ballhandlers and creators particularly in the all out uptempo game that we'd like to employ.Arenas doesn't fit in at the point for the exact same reason,but he does provide one of the better options from outside playing SG.The big problem with Gilbert is that this team we have so much talent in the backcourt and Wade is certain to take up a disproportionate amount of PT at SG.

I would say that Arenas and HInrich are both about as likely to get cut as Brad Miller even though both are much better players.Jamison had a really good game against PR,but the only reason he's here is his jumpshot.I think that Jamison's ability to knock down the 3pt shot can really open up some space for our penetrators,but I don't think that he's absolutely essential.It seems to me that after Bowen you have a really tough decision about which player gives you things you can't get from the others.Miller is a center and that's the only thing he has going for him,but I'm not sure that isn't something that those other guys really don't give you.Personally I would be willing to play Bosh and Brand at center,but that would definitely make you much thinner in the middle than at the other four positions.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

What one has to remeber though is that by the time the olympics come around Kobe and Stoudamire will most likely be of full strength and wanting to play. Are they still on the roster and can be used in the Olympics? That would mean two more would have to be cut from the team? Who would then go?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

lakersalltheway said:


> What one has to remeber though is that by the time the olympics come around Kobe and Stoudamire will most likely be of full strength and wanting to play. Are they still on the roster and can be used in the Olympics? That would mean two more would have to be cut from the team? Who would then go?


Neither of them will play.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

lakersalltheway said:


> What one has to remeber though is that by the time the olympics come around Kobe and Stoudamire will most likely be of full strength and wanting to play. Are they still on the roster and can be used in the Olympics? That would mean two more would have to be cut from the team? Who would then go?


What Coach K says....

NBA.com: Will you have to choose your 12 players and three alternates after training camp in July? 

MK: There won't be any alternates. We'll come out of Las Vegas with 15 players on the team, because the final 12 for the World Championships doesn't have to be submitted until a couple of days before we start the competition. *And it doesn't mean the others not on the team anymore. They can be on call and they might be on the team next summer if we need to qualify, and it certainly doesn't preclude them from being on the Olympic team. 

Not all will make the active roster, but all will learn the system and be available in the event they are needed at some point in the next three summers. *


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Miller is a scary good passer out of the high post, a position vital in breaking down a zone. Bowen will probably be gone, and either Bosh or Jamison, not sure who I'd want to send home.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd like to see more of arenas, just to see what he can do. I actually like Arenas on the floor with Lebron and Joe Johnson. It's one of the biggest and most athletic lineups. He wasn't exactly spectacular in the game vs. china though.

Hinrich might be the one to go, not because he's a bad player, but because he's a more abundant talent. Jamison could go too but i think his rebounding and shooting may be useful... I'd say it's between those two. But i'll just say Bosh is here to stay. His ability to score in the post, run the floor, and hit the outside shot is valuable to the team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like Bruce and Brad are the favourites.

I'm pleasently surprised that Battier is not even mentioned as a possible candidate to be cut. Can't wait to see what he can do alongside T-Mac and Yao next season


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hinrich really showed his stripes in a tight game, which is more telling than the two blowouts so far. Arenas didn't get a lot of playing time against Brazil even though Wade was out of the guard rotation with the injury. 

Brad Miller has grown on me, just because he seems more comfortable out there than Bosh. 

I'm going to switch my original position and say that assuming Melo is healthy, we should cut Jamison and Bowen. If Melo is not healthy, obviously that would put a big dent in our small forward rotation.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, there is *no way* hinrich gets cut. even before the game today. and today, esp. after melo got injured, he was one of the best players for the USA.

did bowen even play?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Paul is getting abused on defense. I don't think he gets cut, but I think he's losing mucho minutes to Hinrich, the best perimeter defender on the team.

Bowen is out. The other one is a toss-up and may take some people by surprise.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hate watching Arenas. He takes some of the most ridiculous shots of anyone on the team. There is no denying his talent though, and there are worse players to cut.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

bowen/arenas


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Two Bs.

Bowen & Bosh


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

bowen will definately be cut, battier is just as good on defense, except faster, and he can shoot really good

the 2nd guy is really hard, i think miller will stay because they need some size along with howard, there the only 2 centers on the team.

i think jamison will be the 2nd player cut. IMO


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

1. Carmelo
2. LeBron
3. Wade
4. Brand
5. Johnson
6. Paul
7. Hinrich
8. Howard
9. Arenas
10. Battier
11. Miller 
12. Jamison
13. Bosh
14. Bowen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Obviously Bowen is one. 

Jamsion won't get cut. He hasn't really impacted any of the games but he's shot fairly well. 

I think the 2nd guy will be Arenas or Bosh. I hope they don't cut Gilbert, he could blow a game open when he gets hot but his pull up 3's in transition don't really fit with Coach K's style.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bowen for sure.

Honestly, they should send Chris Paul home. His defense is killing us. And now he's committing turnovers on top of it. He's just not ready. But Coach K really likes him.

I think Arenas or Jamison may end up being the odd man out. I hope it's not Arenas, because he could save our bacon in one of these games. And I'd hate to lose Jamison's versatility off the bench.

I don't think Bosh is going anywhere, we need his length.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Bowen for sure.
> 
> Honestly, they should send Chris Paul home. His defense is killing us. And now he's committing turnovers on top of it. He's just not ready. But Coach K really likes him.
> 
> ...


I really find it interesting that some of Hinrich's fans are claiming that his defense is sensational and that Paul's is really bad.I don't see that really.Paul isn't as good a defender as Hinrich,but he's a much better Point Guard.The game slows to a snail's pace with Hinrich playing the point.He dribbles to the top of the key and stops for some inexplicable reason.Why does he do this when that is the exact opposite of what we want to do?

Paul Has 14 assists and 6 turnovers.Hinrich has 5 assists and 7 turnovers.Three of his assists came yesterday standing around and passing to wide open shooters.He's a good player and we definitely need him,but he is not running the offense.In fact he played some shooting guard today and you really wonder if that isn't more his natural position watching him at times during these exhibitions.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree that Hinrich doesn't run the offense as well as Paul, but Paul is completely mitigating what he brings to the floor with his bad defense. Point guard is the most important position in international basketball, and it's only going to get tougher from here on out at that position.

Honestly, when Kirk is on the floor, Lebron needs to be running the show, and Kirk needs to be running off the ball for open shots.

As an aside, how good has Joe Johnson been? He's been a great glue guy for this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> As an aside, how good has Joe Johnson been? He's been a great glue guy for this team.


He's really impressed. It doesnt seem to matter who he's playing with either. His game complements whoever he's playing with. It may have to do with him knowing this offense so well from playing for D'Antoni but still, he's been impressive.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Diable said:


> I really find it interesting that some of Hinrich's fans are claiming that his defense is sensational and that Paul's is really bad.I don't see that really.Paul isn't as good a defender as Hinrich,but he's a much better Point Guard.The game slows to a snail's pace with Hinrich playing the point.He dribbles to the top of the key and stops for some inexplicable reason.Why does he do this when that is the exact opposite of what we want to do?


I think Hinrich is trying to set up an actual offense. We have a horribly fractured offense as it is, with all of our youth and lack of experience playing together...so running around attempting alley-oops and rushing things is likely not the best offense to be running if you really value the development and long-term prospects for this team first.

Most of our big runs and key sequences have come with Hinrich at point and Paul on the sideline.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Honestly, when Kirk is on the floor, Lebron needs to be running the show, and Kirk needs to be running off the ball for open shots.


Bingo. Hinrich is a better defender and shooter than Chris Paul. Yeah, Chris Paul is better at running the offense than Hinrich, but I'd rather have LeBron running the show over anyone else on the team. Hinrich is a better compliment to LeBron because he is better off the ball coming off screens and shooting the long ball, plus he is a much better defender on the explosive point guards on some of these teams we're going to play.

When Chris Paul is with LeBron, I keep thinking to myself that he just needs to let LeBron control the offense. Paul is good at it, but LeBron is better, and Hinrich is a better off the ball/defensive compliment to Mr. James. 

I don't think Paul should be cut though. There are atleast 3-4 guys I would cut before him.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I think the on the bubble players are- Jamison, Arenas, Bowen, Bosh

Kind of hard to pick out of those 4, I think Bowen is a lock to be cut. You have to think Arenas will find his shot, his defense has been fine but he's just not making anything.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

FWIW, the Dime guys have an opinion on the "bubble players". they think jamison and bowen, with arenas also as a "don't be surprised" candidate.

Kirk Hinrich, _by the way_, isn't even in their conversation about who will get cut. 

their bubble players are:

Gilbert Arenas
Shane Battier
Bruce Bowen
Chris Bosh
Antwan Jamison
Joe Johnson (albeit, very reluctantly, they think he'll make the team. of course he will, he's been GREAT!)

http://www.dimemag.com/feature.asp?id=2457


----------



## orhe (May 10, 2006)

hmm i don't think bowen gets cut


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

bowen no doubt will be cut, battier is staying.

then the last one is a tossup between about 5 players...

hinrich
arenas
miller
bosh
jamison


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team really will miss Kobe. No leadership on this team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

From the reported performances I would say Bowen and Arenas have been the worst performers


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Rockets111 said:


> then the last one is a tossup between about 5 players...
> 
> hinrich
> arenas
> ...


Huh? Hinrich is defintely staying. The others may be in consideration of the cut, but seeing how Jamison at least does SOMETHING out there, I'd be loath to simply cut him. Perhaps Arenas, unfortunately, as he has not played well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sadly it looks like it's going to be Arenas and Bowen. I feel bad for Gilbert. He just hasn't been playing well in the limited minutes, and Paul, Johnson, and Hinrich have pretty much made him expendable in the same way that Battier has made Bowen irrellevant.

And this team has the leadership neccessary. Melo, Wade, and Lebron are the leaders of this team.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah it looks like Bowen and Arenas, Gilbert just isn't a great fit if he's not going to be featured as a scorer. Although in my mind in 2008 a prime Arenas will have more value to the team than a 32 year old Jamison, but as usual GA will use it as motivation to get better.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

definitely arenas and bowen. arenas looks like hes on vacation and doesnt want to work hard. im sure hes trying but it just aint workin out for him


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

DuMa said:


> definitely arenas and bowen. arenas looks like hes on vacation and doesnt want to work hard. im sure hes trying but it just aint workin out for him


 I think he's just struggling adapting to his role. I think he wants to be on the team as much as anybody.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

bowen is a no doubter and the last spot is looking like arenas or bosh IMO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arenas has injured his groin and wont play in the WC. Also, it looks like Bowen will be the final cut


> LAS VEGAS -- Gilbert Arenas suffered a groin strain during Team USA's practice on Monday and wiill not play in the FIBA World Championships, USA Basketball announced.
> 
> Arenas, of the Washington Wizards, strained his groin Monday morning during a practice outside of Seoul.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2549008&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


> *Basketball: Bowen likely won't make U.S. club *
> 
> With one exhibition game remaining for the United States before the start of the world championships, it appears increasingly likely Spurs forward Bruce Bowen won't be selected for the national team's active roster.
> U.S. coach Mike Krzyzewski brought 14 players to Asia for the team's warm-up games but must pare the roster to 12 before Saturday's opener in Japan. Bowen has totaled only 27 minutes, the fewest among the 14 players, in the team's four exhibitions.


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA081406.9D.BKO.bowen.17fcb63.html


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Jamison and Bowen.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Arenas already 'cut' 

so just one left to go. obviously bowen.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bowen is out, that's a given. And Arenas is out due to an injury.

So it looks like the team is going to be...

Carmelo Anthony
Shane Battier
Chris Bosh
Elton Brand
Kirk Hinrich
Dwight Howard
LeBron James
Antawn Jamison
Joe Johnson
Brad Miller
Chris Paul
Dwyane Wade


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPN Insider guy John Hollinger in an article in the NY SUN (free) writes that Bowen will be the last cut. 

However BOTH his colleagues at ESPN, Bucher and Sheridan inexplicably are pimping Bowen to stay and Battier to be cut. (I'm serious, Sheridan in his column yesterday and Bucher on ESPN Hot List).






http://www.nysun.com/article/37964?page_no=1


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't see how you can argue for Bowen over Battier when he's played rather poorly and Battier has been pretty damned good.Bowen didn't even score until late in the Korea game when Paul giftwrapped one for him in transition.Of course this just does more to convince me that Sheridan is overmedicated.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. i think sheridan is actually UNDER medicated! he's _delusional!!_

of all the games played in exhibition, only one was actually close, and that was the brazil game.


_bowen didn't even play in that game._ to anyone paying attention, or anyone WITH EYES, they can tell that Bowen is the odd man out.

i was surprised to hear bucher say the same thing as sheridan however.

guess we'll find out soon. Final rosters must be submitted Friday night (Japan local time) so i'm guessing the info will leak sometime on late thursday (US time).

Sheridan will be eating some crow I suspect.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Sheridan really cares what people think, because how many people remember what he says, I know I don't.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Skip Bayless is for Battier getting cut instead of Bowen tof course that brings up the question of who is the biggest idiot on the ESPN payroll.Bayless makes Woodie Paige look brilliant and that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't think Sheridan really cares what people think, because how many people remember what he says, I know I don't.


I do, but it's getting harder to remember with him saying so many stupid things.



> Of course that brings up the question of who is the biggest idiot on the ESPN payroll.


They're spending millions on idiots. It appears that their qualifications are either - a) you have to have been a former player. If you can put together sentences on air, you're in. b) If you have an opinion, no matter how stupid it is, and you can write a grammatically correct article, you're in. I'm half way there with letter b.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

It's Bruce Bowen...

http://usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_final12.html



> "This has been a great process, it's difficult especially when you get down to the end because you get so attached to the last members of the team. Gilbert (Arenas) and Bruce (Bowen) are every bit a part of this team as the 12 others guys, it's just we can only go forward with 12. You have to make tough decisions and our group made that decision and we thank both of them. Gilbert unfortunately had an injury and Bruce was right there, he could just of easily be on the team because he did a good job. We appreciate that and now its time to concentrate on the 12 people we do have to go forward and try and win a gold medal," said Krzyzewski.


----------

